# Ice Scratcher Motor



## savedbygrace (Jan 7, 2013)

Could someone please help me understand the design of the Scratcher, I have seen pictures of these motors, but I have no idea of schematics to build one, I am planning on building one, because my wife said the only way she'll feel comfortable about my 5 year old going Ice fishing with me is if he is in a boat. I have a little 8ft Jon boat I am going to mount it too I just bought a 8hp Horizontal shaft engine for the project. Any help or drawings would be really really appreciated. Thanks for taking time to read my post

savedbygrace


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Good luck on your project! I don't think I have ever seen a home built scratcher motor should be cool!

Here is a picture of mine, small v belt pully on the engine to a bigger pully on a jack shaft, the other end of the shaft has a small sprocket that drives a chain to a very large sprocket on the drive wheel... 

FWIW, my setup is heavy, it would send an 8ft jon boat straight to Dave Jones....




























<*)))>{


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Found this....
http://www.icefishingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=8127

<*)))>{


----------



## savedbygrace (Jan 7, 2013)

Davie jones that was funny!!!! Thanks for that tip and also for the explanation. Do you have a centrifugal clutch anywhere? Btw nice rig


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

savedbygrace said:


> Do you have a centrifugal clutch anywhere? Btw nice rig


Thanks, the clutch is part of the pully on the engine...

<*)))>{


----------

